

Rackspace Cloud Does Droid - angelabartels
http://www.rackspacecloud.com/blog/2010/05/06/rackspace-cloud-does-droid/

======
stanleydrew
Is the benefit of open sourcing this that people might get a feel for how
their api works? Or maybe it's just a "why not" kind of thing?

